
Show HN: ContactOut.com – Instantly finds anyone's email from their Linkedin - robertaoliu
http://contactout.com
======
robertaoliu
Hey everyone,

Rob Liu here founder of Contact Out. Do you ever need to find the email
address of people you don't know? Maybe your trying to sell your B2B SaaS
product to a vice president at a big company? Or your trying to hire some
rockstar developers who you've found on linkedin, or your trying to get in
touch with angel investors? Finding people's emails takes a lot of time, and
most emails are not publicly listed.

Contact Out is a chrome plugin that lets you instantly find anyone's email
from their linkedin profile, or by entering their name and company they work
at. We'll find an email 50% of the time.

I'd like to invite you to try our open beta, and would appreciate your
feedback.

------
chowdown627
Thanks for sharing - are you referring to work or personal e-mail?

